# Using My Directv Box Away From My House.



## Crabby440 (Oct 8, 2008)

if i hook up my directv box to another satellite, will my programming still show up? like say i set up a temp dish while i am tailgating.


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

Yes. It will. The programming follows your STB. Im not sure the distance you are traveling away from your home but you may or may not get the same locals.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

clasby440 said:


> if i hook up my directv box to another satellite, will my programming still show up? like say i set up a temp dish while i am tailgating.


Welcome to DBSTALK.COM! :welcome_s

Technically, it will work. You will even get your locals if you don't try this a considerable distance from your home.

BUT it is a violation of the DirecTV customer agreement which clearly states that all receivers that are "mirrored" (get the same programming as the primary receiver for an additional $5/month) must be at the same location.

Of course, they don't talk about the "Sat-Go" receiver which is DESIGNED to do exactly what you want to do....


----------



## Crabby440 (Oct 8, 2008)

ah so it will work? awesome. thanks :grin:


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

clasby440 said:


> ah so it will work? awesome. thanks :grin:


Yup. Just be sure to do your tailgating in your backyard.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

To be clear: what is a violation of your user agreement is to have receivers *in use* in 2 or more locations. If no one is at home watching the receivers there, then you are okay bringing the one receiver with you tailgating. If you have folks at home watching the other receivers, then you are in violation unless you get a second account.


----------



## Crabby440 (Oct 8, 2008)

of course i am talking about tail gating in my own yard. but hypothetically how would dtv know if i was doing this?


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

clasby440 said:


> of course i am talking about tail gating in my own yard. but hypothetically how would dtv know if i was doing this?


if they drove by and saw you


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

clasby440 said:


> of course i am talking about tail gating in my own yard. but hypothetically how would dtv know if i was doing this?


You must buy a really long telephone cord and hook it up to your home phone line?


----------



## HRJustin (Mar 5, 2009)

clasby440 said:


> of course i am talking about tail gating in my own yard. but hypothetically how would dtv know if i was doing this?


they wouldn't know unless you connect it up to the phone line or the internet which dont need to be connected anyways. I have done this before for camping with a little portable dvd player as a screen. I just used a little 18 inch round dish for SD aimed at 101. I got everything except my local channels(which for me come from a different sat not sure about yours). It really isnt a big deal as long as its just a quick temporary thing every once in a while. Also the other receivers at the house were still being used at the same time. None are connected to phone(dont have home phone) or internet.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Keep in mind if you are tailgating in another city you will not get your local channels, as they are on spot beams. Typically, those spots cover an area around 100 to 150 miles across (some are larger, some are smaller). You should still get all of the national channels.


----------



## fish8865 (Oct 11, 2007)

Would I need to use a certain dish for my hd-dvr for tailgaiting to get my hd channels?


----------



## xmetalx (Jun 3, 2009)

fish8865 said:


> Would I need to use a certain dish for my hd-dvr for tailgaiting to get my hd channels?


Yes, a Slimline-3 or Slimline-5/5-LNB Sidecar dish. (says 'Slimline' right on them)


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

carl6 said:


> Keep in mind if you are tailgating in another city you will not get your local channels, as they are on spot beams. Typically, those spots cover an area around 100 to 150 miles across (some are larger, some are smaller). You should still get all of the national channels.


With the exception of N.Y. and L.A. residents, at least for the big four local outlets ABC, CBS, NBC, and FOX. Since those local channels are also mirrored onto national CONUS beams in the channels 380s-390s for DNS services, but are also turned on in those respected markets as well.


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 18, 2006)

BattleZone said:


> To be clear: what is a violation of your user agreement is to have receivers *in use* in 2 or more locations. If no one is at home watching the receivers there, then you are okay bringing the one receiver with you tailgating. If you have folks at home watching the other receivers, then you are in violation unless you get a second account.


Although I have seen this interpretation of policy/TOS many times before, I am not certain that this is in any way official - at least I have never seen it in writing.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

Boston Fan said:


> Although I have seen this interpretation of policy/TOS many times before, I am not certain that this is in any way official - at least I have never seen it in writing.


This part of the customer agreement does seem to imply that using a receiver at 2 different places, or any place other than your service address, is not allowed.

"2. You agree to provide true and accurate information about the location of your receivers. If we detect that any receiver is not regularly connected to a land-based telephone line, we may investigate and, if it is determined that the receiver is not at the location identified on your account, we may disconnect the receiver or charge you the full programming subscription price for the receiver. "


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 18, 2006)

Yes - that's my interpretation as well. I think the whole "It's okay as long as you don't use it at both locations at the same time" argument is an attempt to create a loophole that simply is not there.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

Boston Fan said:


> Yes - that's my interpretation as well. I think the whole "It's okay as long as you don't use it at both locations at the same time" argument is an attempt to create a loophole that simply is not there.


You may be right. I do know that some have taken their receiver(s) to a vacation home, notifying DirecTV of their going back and forth. DirecTV has been okay with that as long as they are notified *and* receivers aren't used in 2 place at a time. Some people "forget" the notification part, but that is part of the agreement.

Tailgaiting may fall under similar rules, as long as DirecTV doesn't consider that a "public" place, which would violate other terms of the agreement.

Of course, I'm not a lawyer. I'm just reading the agreement with a "normal" person's understanding.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Boston Fan said:


> Yes - that's my interpretation as well. I think the whole "It's okay as long as you don't use it at both locations at the same time" argument is an attempt to create a loophole that simply is not there.





DogLover said:


> You may be right. I do know that some have taken their receiver(s) to a vacation home, notifying DirecTV of their going back and forth. DirecTV has been okay with that as long as they are notified *and* receivers aren't used in 2 place at a time. Some people "forget" the notification part, but that is part of the agreement.
> 
> Tailgaiting may fall under similar rules, as long as DirecTV doesn't consider that a "public" place, which would violate other terms of the agreement.
> 
> Of course, I'm not a lawyer. I'm just reading the agreement with a "normal" person's understanding.


That's the same way that I've always read it as well. Of course, they also still have that statement in there about the requirement to have it connected to a land-based telephone line. We all know that part of the TOS is outdated.

- Merg


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

DogLover said:


> This part of the customer agreement does seem to imply that using a receiver at 2 different places, or any place other than your service address, is not allowed.
> 
> "2. You agree to provide true and accurate information about the location of your receivers. If we detect that any receiver is not *regularly* to a land-based telephone line, we may investigate and, if it is determined that the receiver is not at the location identified on your account, we may disconnect the receiver or charge you the full programming subscription price for the receiver. "





Boston Fan said:


> Yes - that's my interpretation as well. I think the whole "It's okay as long as you don't use it at both locations at the same time" argument is an attempt to create a loophole that simply is not there.


I look at this and see terms like "regularly" and I interpret it a little more loosely. I agree that you should not be using equipment at the lake home while someone simultaneously uses equipment in the home. I especially agree that it's a huge no-no to be loaning equipment out to family members, etc. that don't live with you.

I don't see tailgating the same way. My old fantasy football league had a once-a-year party at rotating locations each year. I would bring one of my receivers and a dish and hook up the Sunday Ticket to a TV so we could view various games.

I once had a barbeque at a local park for a wrestling PPV party, bringing a dish, receiver and TV.

I really don't think DirecTV has any problem with this type of thing (as long as it's not some public showing where admission is charged, etc.).

If that makes me immoral, then that's news to me.


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 18, 2006)

I agree with all of the above post - I see no problem with using it while tailgating (or maybe even temporarily at a vacation home as long as it is not simultaneous). I just don't think that any such provisions actually exist on the TOS, despite assertions to the contrary.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Boston Fan said:


> I agree with all of the above post - I see no problem with using it while tailgating (or maybe even temporarily at a vacation home as long as it is not simultaneous). I just don't think that any such provisions actually exist on the TOS, despite assertions to the contrary.


So the statements in this part of the TOS don't apply then?



> 2. *You agree to provide true and accurate information about the location of your receivers.* If we detect that any receiver is not regularly connected to a land-based telephone line, we may investigate and, *if it is determined that the receiver is not at the location identified on your account, we may disconnect the receiver or charge you the full programming subscription price for the receiver.*


To me, that technically states, that if you use the receiver at a location other than what you told DirecTV, then DirecTV can disconnect the receiver or charge you the full price of a subscription package for the receiver. Seems pretty clear to me.

That being said, for those that take it to a vacation home, as long as they give DirecTV the new subscriber address, they would seem to be in compliance with the TOS. As for taking a dish and a receiver out to a stadium parking lot for some tailgating, I think the issue gets a little gray.

- Merg


----------



## wildbill129 (Dec 22, 2006)

DirecTV only cares about people who add a receiver on their account and give it to a friend to use at their house somewhere else. THAT, of course is flat out theft. DirecTV does not care if someone uses their own receiver tailgating or at their vacation house while they are there. It's not theft, because the account holder is the same person using it. 

Kind of a version of letter of the (TOS) law vs. spirit of the law (TOS).


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 18, 2006)

The Merg said:


> So the statements in this part of the TOS don't apply then?


No, I already said that the customer agreement clearly indicates that the equipment must only be used at the service address - that's been my contention from the beginning. I'm just saying that I don't _personally_ have any problem with someone using it while tailgating.


----------



## B_H (Sep 24, 2003)

I bet that Directv (secretly) loves the free, fantastic, advertising that tailgating gives them.


----------



## Lodi25 (Jun 23, 2009)

Bottom line! Don't ask don't tell! It's as simple as that!


----------



## celticpride (Sep 6, 2006)

If i take my dvr to my brothers house ,can i watch just a movie i have recorded on the box? i have no intentions of hooking it up to a dish,i just want to watch a movie with my brother.


----------



## bigwad (Oct 19, 2006)

celticpride said:


> If i take my dvr to my brothers house ,can i watch just a movie i have recorded on the box? i have no intentions of hooking it up to a dish,i just want to watch a movie with my brother.


Yes. I've taken an old DVR that was out of service and watched everything I had recorded on that DVR even though it wasn't hooked up to anything other than the TV. I had replaced it with a newer one. I had to do something to get past the searching for satellite, but can't remember exactly what. But as I remember it wasn't too difficult to figure out.

Good luck


----------



## Sing1gniS (Jan 14, 2007)

I took a slimline-3 and an h21 to tailgate last weekend and everything worked great. Locals came in fine. I was a little over 80 miles away.


----------



## celticpride (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanks bigwad i guess its worth trying,next time i visit my brother i'll give it a shot!


----------

